# Plethora of plants



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I decided to upload a bunch of the plants I have as I'm building my grow out tank. Details of the tank will follow shortly (give me a week or so).





























The next broms will get repotted as I don't want to crowd them (Don't worry Antone -__- )





































The alocacia Polly in the background got severed when my lid broke and since has been repotted as cuttings =/ I'm thinking it'll do fine.











-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Plethora of plants (Jewel Tub)*

Here's my Jewel Orchid tub. It's about 1/4 inch leca (about a layer or so) with eggcrate over it wrapped in screen. Then about 2 inches of sphagnum bedding. I just cut the Indra's Web (closest to the front) and replanted the cuttings as they were hitting the top.



















-Nish


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

wow all look healthy and awesome ! I love the jewel orchids what are you going to do with all the plants? trade or sell ?  I may be interested hehe

Kevin


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Those are some nice plants! 

I just have a few ID questions for ya. In the last picture of the first post (non-jewel orchid). What is the alocosia right in front of the polly and to the left of the Selaginella? The one to the left of that? Whats the pepperomia that you have with the reddish stems and the bright green leaves (I have one and need to ID it.) Lastly, what restrepia sp. do you have growing?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Viv,

Thanks. It is Alocacia nebula 'Imperialis'. I got those from Rob through Josh's site. I believe he has some left and I think they look really nice.

-Nish




vivariman said:


> Those are some nice plants!
> 
> I just have a few ID questions for ya. In the last picture of the first post (non-jewel orchid). What is the alocosia right in front of the polly and to the left of the Selaginella? The one to the left of that? Whats the pepperomia that you have with the reddish stems and the bright green leaves (I have one and need to ID it.) Lastly, what restrepia sp. do you have growing?


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow that all looks very nice 

how do you go about taking cuttings from jewel orchids? i have a Macodes petola and a Dossinia marmorata that are hitting the top of my 12" exo terra cube and they are starting to get burnt tips.. but they only have one main stem...


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've asked several people and most say to just cut below a leaf node and plant into sphagnum. I'm using root grow hormone to see if it helps.

-Nish



Link3898 said:


> wow that all looks very nice
> 
> how do you go about taking cuttings from jewel orchids? i have a Macodes petola and a Dossinia marmorata that are hitting the top of my 12" exo terra cube and they are starting to get burnt tips.. but they only have one main stem...


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Mmm, lots of sexy plants. I see tons there that I want.  If you're ever gonna sell any, be sure to let us know! I'm sure you'd get some hits. 

What brand of root growth hormone are you using?

Best,
Ash


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heya,

I got them all recently and there are plans to put them all (or most all) in tanks. I just grabbed a small bottle of the stuff they sell at Home Depot or Lowes (don't remember which I was at when I picked it up).

-Nish



Elphaba said:


> Mmm, lots of sexy plants. I see tons there that I want.  If you're ever gonna sell any, be sure to let us know! I'm sure you'd get some hits.
> 
> What brand of root growth hormone are you using?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

Those Broms are fantastic. Did you order them online? If so could you point to where i might get some? Unfortunately all the places around me sell the gigantic variety of broms.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Some are from Antone (Spring Valley Tropicals) and some are from Michael's. PM'd you with info.

-Nish



Pitcom said:


> Those Broms are fantastic. Did you order them online? If so could you point to where i might get some? Unfortunately all the places around me sell the gigantic variety of broms.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Some are from Antone (Spring Valley Tropicals) and some are from Michael's. PM'd you with info.

Many of the non brom plants came from Rob through Josh (of Josh's Frogs).

Begonias were from Violet Barn.

-Nish



Pitcom said:


> Those Broms are fantastic. Did you order them online? If so could you point to where i might get some? Unfortunately all the places around me sell the gigantic variety of broms.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

What is this plant? I'm pretty sure I have one of these but don't have an id for it.



nish07 said:


>


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

It's Syngonium rayii. I got mine from Black Jungle.

-Nish



asilsdorf said:


> What is this plant? I'm pretty sure I have one of these but don't have an id for it.


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

The plant in the sixth picture down (front right) with red stems kinda like a pothos, that is vining out...What is that?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

peperpomia glabella

-Nish



swirlygig said:


> The plant in the sixth picture down (front right) with red stems kinda like a pothos, that is vining out...What is that?


----------

